# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εικόνας-'Ηχου & Φωτισμού >  >  Μετατροπή car audio σε ηχοσύστημα για οικιακή χρήση!

## lpd

Καλησπέρα σε όλους!είμαι καινούριος στο forum και ιδιαίτερα ενθουσιασμένος που επιτέλους βρήκα μια πηγή γνώσης για να ξεκινήσω μια ενασχόληση που έχω χρόνια στο μυαλό μου!

Στο θέμα μας τώρα!
το cd/radio σύστημα του αυτοκινήτου διαβάζει με πολλή μεγάλη δυσκολία cd (κάποιες φορές δεν τα διαβάζει καν) και έτσι αποφάσισα να το συνδέσω με κανονικά ηχεία και να το χρησιμοποιώ στο σπίτι.

Προβλήματα:

η αναγραφόμενη τροφοδοσία είναι 12volts αλλά δεν αναγράφεται τίποτα για ισχύ!πώς θα ξέρω τι μετασχηματιστή να βάλω όσον αφορά στα A?ο μετασχηματιστής μου πρεπει να είναι ac->ac.μπορώ να συνδέσω μπαταρια αυτοκινήτου?στο πίσω μέρος της συσκευής έχει δυο πόλους για τροφοδοσία.στον ένα συνδέω πηγή ac και τον άλλο στη γείωση της πηγής!σωστά???τέλος, δεν ξέρω πως να συνδέσω τα ηχεία καθότι δεν υπάρχουν οι συνηθισμένες έξοδοι.ανταυτού υπάρχουν κάποιες υποδοχές που μοιάζουν περίπου με scart (ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνετε τι εννοώ).για να συνδέσω ηχεία πηγαίνω σε κατάστημα car audio και αγοράζω μετατροπείς?
κατανοώ ότι οι ερωτήσεις μου θα σας φαίνονται αστείες, παρακαλώ όμως όποιος μπορεί ας βοηθήσει μιας και είναι η πρώτη μου απόπειρα!!(πέραν κάτι αστείων κυκλωμάτων στη σχολή :Tongue2: ) 

ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!

----------


## KOKAR

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους!είμαι καινούριος στο forum και ιδιαίτερα ενθουσιασμένος που επιτέλους βρήκα μια πηγή γνώσης για να ξεκινήσω μια ενασχόληση που έχω χρόνια στο μυαλό μου!
> 
> Στο θέμα μας τώρα!
> το cd/radio σύστημα του αυτοκινήτου διαβάζει με πολλή μεγάλη δυσκολία cd (κάποιες φορές δεν τα διαβάζει καν) και έτσι αποφάσισα να το συνδέσω με κανονικά ηχεία και να το χρησιμοποιώ στο σπίτι.
> 
> Προβλήματα:
> 
> η αναγραφόμενη τροφοδοσία είναι 12volts αλλά δεν αναγράφεται τίποτα για ισχύ!πώς θα ξέρω τι μετασχηματιστή να βάλω όσον αφορά στα A?
> 
> ...



τα DC τροφοδοτικά μπορείς να τα βρεις σε καταστήματα ηλεκτρονικών
εκτός και αν θέλεις να το φτιάξεις μόνος σου

----------

Gaou (14-05-22)

----------


## lpd

ευχαριστώ πολύ!γιατί όμως σταθεροποιητή??για έναν ενισχυτή που φτιάχνουμε στη σχολή φτιάξαμε απλό μετασχηματιστή!

----------


## KOKAR

υπάρχουν 3 τροφοδοτικά 
1) ο απλός μετασχηματιστής που δίνει AC 
2) τα τροφοδοτικά με απλή εξομάλυνση ( έχει πολύ κυμάτωση ) 
3) τα τροφοδοτικά με σταθεροποίηση της τάσης 
στην περίπτωση σου μπορεί να δουλέψει και με το 2 και με το 3 αλλά αν βάλεις το 2 θα έχεις πολύ θόρυβο

απλος μετασχηματιστης


απλη ανορθωση


γεφυρα πληρους ανορθωσης


σταθεροποιημενο τροφοδοτικο


βέβαια στην περίπτωση σου παίζει ρόλο και η ισχύς του τροφοδοτικού
αλλα ενα καλο link για να δεις ---> http://www.hellascams.gr/grc/products/power_supply/

----------

Gaou (14-05-22)

----------


## lpd

ok!σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!να ρωτήσω κάτι ακόμα, υπάρχουν meeting days που διοργανώνονται μέσα από το forum ώστε να μαζευόμαστε και να ανταλλάσσουμε ιδέες και απορείες??

----------


## gsmaster

Μια στο τόσο όποτε μας έρθει κανονίζουμε συναντήσεις τοπικά κυρίως σε Αθήνα και Θεσσαλονίκη. Συνήθως οι ημερες ανακοινώνονται καμια 10αριά μέρες νωρίτερα και είναι συνήθως Κυριακές.

----------


## mmD13

Για να μην πρεπει να φτιαξεισ ενα τροφοδοτικο εσυ για το cd μπορεις να παρεις εναν ετοιμο μετασχηματιτη με εξοδο *12V* αλλα προσοχη *DC*.  Πιστευω οτι στα *500mA* θα εισαι μια χαρα. αλλιως φτιαξε το παραπανω σχεδιο που εδωσε ο κοκαρ. Οι εξοδοι που λες λεγονται *rca*. χρησιμοποιουνται οταν βαλεισ ηχοσυστημα με ενισχυτες και γουφερ στο αμαξι. εσυ θα παιξεις τα ηχεια σου απο τις εξοδους-καλωδια για τα ηχεια, το οποιο εχει ενιχυτη 4Χ45W λογικα.

----------


## lynx

> τέλος, δεν ξέρω πως να συνδέσω τα ηχεία καθότι δεν υπάρχουν οι συνηθισμένες έξοδοι.ανταυτού υπάρχουν κάποιες υποδοχές που μοιάζουν περίπου με scart (ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνετε τι εννοώ).για να συνδέσω ηχεία πηγαίνω σε κατάστημα car audio και αγοράζω μετατροπείς?



συνηθως τα radio CD εχουν τετοιο κονεκτορα ο οποιος λεγεται ISO connector.

http://www.justkenwood.co.uk/images/iso_loom.jpg
http://www.tcar.co.uk/Moding/ColtBoot/Big/Step%2028.JPG

----------


## xifis

επισης αν παρεις μια φισα για αυτοκινητο οπου πανω της κουμπωνει αυτη του cd (προκειται για μια φισα που καταληγει σε σκετα καλωδια) σε καθε καλωδιο αναγραφονται τι ειναι.πχ V+ V- remote μπρος δεξι ηχειο μπρος αριστερο κλπ με αρχικα.εχουν στανταρ χρωματα κατα 90% πιστευω οποτε με μια γυρα στο ιντερνετ 8α βρεις πινακες που να λενε τι κανει το καθε ενα.

το τροφοδοτικο που θα χρειαστεις σιγουρα πρεπει να ειναι περισοτερο απο 500mA που λεει καποιος φιλος παραπανω μιας κ οτι CD εχω δει φοραει 10Α ασφαλεια.αν υποθεσεις οτι βγαζει 4χ15 πραγματικα watt συνολο = 60 = 12Vx5A μονο για τα οφελιμα watt του ενισχυτη οποτε μανι μανι η 10Α ασφαλεια καλως υπαρχει μιας κ καπου τοσο θα τραβαει το μηχανημα μεγιστο.δε το χω μετρησει αλλα τουλαχ 5-6 Α αναλογα την ενταση του ηχου θα τα θελει.σιγουρα οχι κατω απο 2-3Α σταθερα.χονδρικα κ εμπειρικα το λεω,καποιος που να τα χει μετρησει ας πει.

ειναι λιγο ασυμφορη μετατροπη λογω απαιτησης σε ρευμα,αλλα οσο ναναι εχει εφφε.παντα το σκεφτομουν να κανω κατι τετοιο! :Σκέψη: 

τροφοδοτικο πισι θα κανει αραγε?στα 12V ενα πουχω προχειρο λεει 15Α!!χμμμμμμμ....σε βαζω σε ιδεες?κ μενα!παω να βρω πηγη cd να δοκιμασω.... :Tongue:

----------


## lpd

σε αυτό προσανατολίζομαι!τροφοδοτικό από Η/Υ, αλλά τα 12V καλώδια μου βγάζουν 4V στο πολύμετρο...δεν ξέρω τι παίζει..αν δεν το καταφέρω στις επόμενες μέρες θα φτιάξω μόνος μου τροφοδοτικό...

----------


## babisko

> σε αυτό προσανατολίζομαι!τροφοδοτικό από Η/Υ, αλλά τα 12V καλώδια μου βγάζουν 4V στο πολύμετρο...δεν ξέρω τι παίζει..αν δεν το καταφέρω στις επόμενες μέρες θα φτιάξω μόνος μου τροφοδοτικό...



Τα 12V στο τροφοδοτικό PC είναι κίτρινο-μαύρο, ενώ τα 5V είναι κόκκινο-μαύρο. Και στις δυο περιπτώσεις το μαύρο είναι το 0 και το κίτρινο ή κόκκινο είναι το +.

----------


## KOKAR

> Για να μην πρεπει να φτιαξεισ ενα τροφοδοτικο εσυ για το cd μπορεις να παρεις εναν ετοιμο μετασχηματιτη με εξοδο *12V* αλλα προσοχη *DC*.  Πιστευω οτι στα *500mA* θα εισαι μια χαρα. *αλλιως φτιαξε το παραπανω σχεδιο που εδωσε ο κοκαρ*. Οι εξοδοι που λες λεγονται *rca*. χρησιμοποιουνται οταν βαλεισ ηχοσυστημα με ενισχυτες και γουφερ στο αμαξι. εσυ θα παιξεις τα ηχεια σου απο τις εξοδους-καλωδια για τα ηχεια, το οποιο εχει ενιχυτη 4Χ45W λογικα.



αυτα δεν ειναι σχεδια προς υλοποιηση αλλα σχεδια για να καταλαβει ο φιλος
το θεμα με την ανορθωση του AC

----------


## FM1

Παιδιά δοκίμασα παλιό τροφοδοτικό pc (όχι αυτά τα σύγχρονα που ενεργοποιούνται από την μητρική,αλλά κάποια παλιά που είχαν διακόπτη on/off στα 220V) για την τροφοδοσία ενός ραδιοκασετοφώνου και δούλεψε κανονικά.
Επειδή όμως το τροφοδοτικό στα 12V δίνει περίπου 3-5Α (ανάλογα τον τύπο) βάλτε και καμμιά ασφάλεια στο ραδιοκασετόφωνο,εγώ είχα χρησιμοποιήσει μια 5Α που είχε από μόνο του σε μια ασφαλειοθήκη.

Mάλιστα είχα δεί και εδώ ένα αντίστοιχο βίντεο: _[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c1VqZ8suwbo&feature=related"]YouTube - Connecting a car stereo with a computer power supply[/ame]_

----------


## kx18

τροφοδοτικο pc ειναι καλη λυση κ εγω απο pc χρισιμοποιο κ δοθλεβει μια χαρα!!αφτο π εχω εγω βγαζει 10 Α στα 12 v.κ σημφερει κ καλητερα αφου μπορεισ να βρεις 400W τροφοδοτικο με 13Ε μονο!κ η ταση του ειναι σταθεροποιημενη πολυ καλα!!

----------


## xifis

> σε αυτό προσανατολίζομαι!τροφοδοτικό από Η/Υ, αλλά τα 12V καλώδια μου βγάζουν 4V στο πολύμετρο...



αν δε κανω λαθος αυτο γινεται επειδη μετρας ταση χωρις φορτιο.χρειαζεται ενα ελαχιστο φορτιο για να σου δειξει τα 12.πχ αν ειναι πανω στο πισι σου κ μετρησεις ενα μολεξ,θα δεις 12 στο κιτρινο κ 5 στο κοκινο.

----------


## ΑΠΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ

Για τροφοδοτικό ραδιοcd αυτοκινήτου, μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις ένα τροφοδοτικό pc γύρω στα 400-500watt.
Αφού βραχυκυκλώσεις το πράσινο καλωδιάκι με το διπλανό του μαύρο, έχεις ένα τροφοδοτικό ισχυρότατο.
Εγ'ω τροφοδότησα το ενεργό subwoofer μου και παίζει απροβλημάστιστα. Το δε τροφοδοτικό λειτουργεί και κείνο
χωρίς πρόβλημα. Έχεις δύο εξόδους 12V ισχυρές που στη μία μπορείς να τροφοδοτήσεις το ραδιοcd και στην άλλη
το subwoofer σου. Φθηνή λύση και αξιόπιστη.
σχετικό λινκ  : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I5dov-HfoZk

----------


## antonis_p

Κάποια λύση θα βρήκε ο άνθρωπος από το 2009! Στο 2016 μπαίνουμε!

----------


## finos

> Κάποια λύση θα βρήκε ο άνθρωπος από το 2009! Στο *2016* μπαίνουμε!



σωστος! μαλων _2015_

----------


## antonis_p

> σωστος! μαλων _2015_



Είμαι μπροστά!  :Smile:

----------


## xsterg

παντως να πω οτι η λειτουργια ηχοσυστηματων αυτοκινητου για οικιακες εφαρμογες απλα δεν συμφερει! μονο η καταναλωση σε αναμονη ειναι 2-3Α οποτε καποιος ευκολα καταλαβαινει. συν οτι απο αποψη ποιοτητας δεν εχουν τα χαρακτηριστικα των οικιακων συστηματων.

----------


## d.antonis

Δεν ειναι και καμμια hi-end κατασταση αλλα με τροφοδοτικο pc εχω φτιαξει αρκετα τετοια πραματακια και δουλευουν μια χαρα. Το προτεινω ανεπιφυλακτα. Μονο μακρια απο τα πολυ φτηνιαρικα smps-pc. Απο φιλους παιχνιδακηδες που αναβαθμιζουν ,απο ανακυκλωσεις κλπ μπορεις να βρεις πολυ πραμα και τσαμπα. Οσο για την καταναλωση δεν υπαρχει θεμα. Ξηγιεσαι ενα διακοπτη on-off (αν δεν εχει το smps) κι ετοιμος. Τα αμπερ ειναι αρκετα για ολα τα ραδιοσιντι της οικουμενης....

----------


## matthew

Έτσι έκανα με ένα ραδιοcd αυτοκινήτου, ένα παλιό τροφοδοτικό υπολογιστή 300 W & 2 παλιά ξύλινα ηχεία 40 W το καθένα που μου περίσσευαν. Το μόνο πρόβλημα είναι ότι όταν κλείνω το τροφοδοτικό από το διακόπτη, το ραδιοcd δεν κρατάει τις ρυθμίσεις (μπάσα, πρίμα κλπ) εφόσον ξεμένει από τροφοδοσία & αν μείνει κλειστό για κάμποσο καιρό χάνει & τις μνήμες από τους σταθμούς το ραδιόφωνο. Αλλά λίγο το κακό γιατί ρυθμίζονται γρήγορα αυτά.

----------


## lampros12

γεια σας 
θα ηθελα να ρωτησω κατι
εχω εναν ενισχυτη αυτοκινητου και θελω να τον τοποθετησω σπιτι με μια μπαταρια 12v την γειωση θα την παρω κανονικα απο την μπαταρια η πρεπει απο καπου αλλου?
ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## Vagelis64

Ψαξε 1α βασει μοντελου τα χαρακτηριστικα σε δικτυο.
Σαυτα πρεπει να αναγραφεται εκτος απο τα volt και τα Amper.
Παρε τροφοδοτικο 1....2Α παραπανω. (σταθεροποιημενο)
Στο καλωδιο που παει (+)  δεν εχει ασφαλεια να δεις τα Α  ;;


Αλλη περιπτωση να ψαξεις τι ολοκληρωμενο εξοδου χρησιμοποιει (ή fet)
και να δεις χαρακτηριστικα - καταναλωση σε πληρη ενταση- σε Amp.

----------


## george Mp

> γεια σας 
> θα ηθελα να ρωτησω κατι
> εχω εναν ενισχυτη αυτοκινητου και θελω να τον τοποθετησω σπιτι με μια μπαταρια 12v την γειωση θα την παρω κανονικα απο την μπαταρια η πρεπει απο καπου αλλου?
> ευχαριστω πολυ



Το (+) του ενισχυτη μεσω ασφαλειας κοντα  στο (+) της μπαταριας, το(-) του ενισχυτη στο (-) της μπαταριας(τα καλωδια αυτα πρεπει να εχουν επαρκη και ιδια διατομη αναλογα με την καταναλωση του ενισχυτη και η ασφαλεια να μην ειναι πιο πολλα αμπερ απ'οτι αντεχουν τα καλωδια )  και το remote  του ενισχυτη με ενα διακοπτη παλι στο (+) της μπαταριας(αν δεν χρησημοποιησεις για πηγη καποιο ραδιοcd αυτοκινητου).Και επειδη μαλλον δεν εχεις σχεση με το αντικειμενο καλο θα ηταν να πας ή σε καποιο car stereo ή σε ηλεκτρολογο αυτοκινητων με τον ενισχυτη στο χερι να σου φτιαξει τα καλωδια τροφοδοσιας.

----------


## GiorgosKera

Καλησπέρα σας!! Είμαι καινούργιος εδώ, σχεδόν άσχετος με τα ηλεκτρολογία κ θα ήθελα την συμβουλή σας για να συνδέσω το player του αυτοκινήτου με τροφοδοτικό κ ηχεία για να το χρησιμοποιήσω σπίτι!!
Το player είναι Sony κ έχει μια φισα ώστε να μπορέσει να ενωθεί αλλά δεν ξέρω ποια καλώδια να ενώσω κ ποια είναι για τα ηχεία... Αν μπορείτε σας παρακαλώ βοηθήστε με.. Μπορώ να σας στείλω κ φώτο να μου πείτε! Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!

----------


## finos

> Καλησπέρα σας!! Είμαι καινούργιος εδώ, σχεδόν άσχετος με τα ηλεκτρολογία κ θα ήθελα την συμβουλή σας για να συνδέσω το player του αυτοκινήτου με τροφοδοτικό κ ηχεία για να το χρησιμοποιήσω σπίτι!!
> Το player είναι Sony κ έχει μια φισα ώστε να μπορέσει να ενωθεί αλλά δεν ξέρω ποια καλώδια να ενώσω κ ποια είναι για τα ηχεία... Αν μπορείτε σας παρακαλώ βοηθήστε με.. Μπορώ να σας στείλω κ φώτο να μου πείτε! Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!





Αρχικά  θα βοηθούσε να μας λέγατε το μοντέλο του cd player . 

αν το cd player εχει φυσα κατα iso10487  


τότε το pinout θα είναι αυτό : 
*A)*
Pin
Number
Pin
Name
Wire color*
Description

1
A1

SCV - speed-dependent volume control. This pin is used in some radio equipment to automatically boost up the volume. It needs the output from the speed sensor. Note: If the speedometer stops working when the radio is connected, then the pin is probably grounded because radio probably uses this pin for another function, except for GALA. On some equipment this pin is used, instead, for the rear-view camera control input, which carries the 12v backup-light signal to the head unit to tell it to display video from the backup camera.

2
A2

Mute from Cell-Phone. This pin is used to silence the audio cd, earthed by some other external components such as a mobile phone that is connected to the radio.

3
A3

the reversing light switch. Satellite navigation uses this signal, the GALA signal (pin 1) and an internal laser gyroscope to calculate position in the absence of satellite signals. +12 V input on the radio with the ignition switched on the ignition and the car is in gear to move backwards.

4
A4
YELLOW
Memory Power (12V direct from Battery). Connects the radio directly to the battery.

5
A5
BLUE
Power for Electric Antenna. Output from the stereo +12 V (maximum 150 - 300mA) power supply for automatic or electronic antennas.

6
A6
ORANGE/WHITE
Dial-light illumination (car side light circuit). +12 V input on the car when the lights are on. For some it actually illuminates the radio display - the others can dim the lights. If the dashboard of your car has a light control function, this pin should be connected in order to regulate the brightness. The wire from lighting a cigarette lighter can be used for the same purposes.

7
A7
RED
+12V Main Power (Switched via Ignition key). +12 V with the ignition key is in the ACC or ON position.

8
A8
BLACK
Ground (Chassis)




*B)*Pin
Number
Pin
Name
Typical
Wire Color
Description

1
B1
PURPLE
Right Rear speaker+

2
B2
PURPLE/BLACK
Right Rear speaker-

3
B3
GRAY
Right Front speaker+

4
B4
GRAY/BLACK
Right Front speaker-

5
B5
WHITE
Left Front speaker+

6
B6
WHITE/BLACK
Left Front speaker-

7
B7
GREEN
Left Rear speaker+

8
B8
GREEN/BLACK
Left Rear speaker-


*C)
*Pin
Number
Pin
Name
Description

1
C1
Line out left rear

2
C2
Line out right rear

3
C3
Line out ground

4
C4
Line out front left

5
C5
Line out front right

6
C6
+12v switched - maximum 150mA

7
C7
RXD

8
C8
TXD

9
C9
Chassis ground

10
C10
+12v switched - maximum 150mA

11
C11
Remote control in

12
C12
Remote control ground

13
C13
CDC data in (bus)

14
C14
CDC data out

15
C15
CDC +12v permanent

16
C16
CDC +12v switched - maximum 300mA (+A)

17
C17
CDC data ground (+U)

18
C18
CDC audio frequency ground

19
C19
CDC audio frequency left

20
C20
CDC audio frequency right



Ηχεια θα βαλεις στο Β3-Β6 pin . (για τα μπροστά ηχεία )
ρευμα στο A7-A8 (εγω ειχα βαλει λιγο πανω απο 13v τροφοδοσία) 
Στο Α4 θα βάλεις τη ιδια τάση με τα Α7-Α8, για να κραταει τις μνήμες

----------


## GiorgosKera

Έψαξα κ βρήκα στην Sony το manual για τα καλώδια κ είναι όπως μου το έγραψες αδελφέ!! Χαζή ερώτηση αλλά θα την κάνω... Ενώνω καλώδια του ίδιου χρώματος από το τροφοδοτικό, έτσι?? Γτ έχει πολλά κόκκινα πολλά μαύρα... Τα μαύρα αν θυμάμαι καλά είναι η γείωση, σωστά?? Δευτερον, σχετικά με τα καλώδια των ηχείων στην φισα, συνδέονται κ αυτά με το τροφοδοτικό ή πάνε απευθείας στα ηχεια??

----------


## mikemtb

> Ενώνω καλώδια του ίδιου χρώματος από το τροφοδοτικό, έτσι?? Γτ έχει πολλά κόκκινα πολλά μαύρα... Τα μαύρα αν θυμάμαι καλά είναι η γείωση, σωστά?? Δευτερον, σχετικά με τα καλώδια των ηχείων στην φισα, συνδέονται κ αυτά με το τροφοδοτικό ή πάνε απευθείας στα ηχεια??



Πρωτον:Μόνο εσύ ξέρεις τι τροφοδοτικό έχεις.....
Δευτερον: τα καλώδια των ηχείων στα ηχεία, γι'αυτό λέγονται καλώδια ηχείων 


Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## GiorgosKera

Λοιπόν, το τροφοδοτικό γραφει: 300watt
AC: 230V 4A 50Hz
DC: ORANGE +3.3V/20A
       RED +5V/30A
       WHITE - 5V/0.5A
       YELLOW +12V/18A
       BLUE - 12V/0.8A
       PURPLE +5VSB/3A
       BLACK COM/RETURN
       GREY PS-ON/REMOTE
       GREEN PW-OK/P.G.
 Το player γράφει
DC: 12V - - - NEGATIVE GROUND
Κ έχει μια ασφαλεια 10Α κάτω από την φυσα

----------


## mikemtb

Αααα, τροφοδοτικό απο υπολογιστή εχεις!!! Βλέπω βγαζει  μεχρι 18 αμπερ στα 12 βολτ... Μια χαρα θα παίξει, προχωρα άφοβα 

Στάλθηκε από το FIG-LX1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## chipakos-original

Επειδή κάτι είπες για χρώματα καλωδίων και για να μην γίνει κάποιο λάθος *να διευκρινίσω* φίλε μου ότι από το τροφοδοτικό σου θα χρησιμοποιήσεις το κίτρινο που είναι +12V/18A κι όχι το μπλέ ή το κόκκινο.Μην μπερδέψεις όλα τα κόκκινα από λάθος.Και ναι μπορείς στο τροφοδοτικό, να συνδέσεις μαζί καλώδια ίδιου χρώματος.

----------


## GiorgosKera

Ένα τελευταίο τσεκ...
Εχω ενώσει από το τροφοδοτικό πράσινο κ μαύρο καλώδιο που έλεγε ένας φίλος παραπάνω κ από κει κ πέρα μεταξύ συσκευής κ τροφοδοτικού έχω ενώσει μαύρο με μαύρο, κίτρινο με κίτρινο κ κόκκινο με κόκκινο...
Κ περιμένω για το μπαμ 😛

----------


## Panοs

Καλησπέρα Γιώργο....
Το κόκκινο καλώδιο του τροφοδοτικου υπολογιστή βγάζει 5 βολτ...οποτε δε σου χρειάζεται...
Ένωσε το κίτρινο και το κόκκινο του Ραδιοφώνου μαζί και Σύνδεσε.τα στο κίτρινο καλώδιο του τροφοδοτικου...και το μαύρο με το μαυρο

----------


## vasilis74

Καλησπέρα κι από μένα!

Σε ένα ραδιοCD αυτοκινήτου Sony CDX-S11  δίνω 12V από τροφοδοτικό υπολογιστή, αλλά θέλω να παραμένουν οι μνήμες  σταθμών και ρυθμίσεων, άρα το κίτρινο του ραδιοCD να παίρνει συνεχώς  12V, χωρίς όμως να λειτουργεί συνεχώς το τροφοδοτικό. Δηλαδή να είναι  στην πρίζα, ο διακόπτης στην είσοδο 230V να είναι στο ΟΝ, αλλά ο  διακόπτης που σύνδεσα το πράσινο με το μαύρο (-) να είναι στο OFF.
Έτσι  σκέφτηκα να χρησιμοποιήσω το μοβ +5VSB (Stand By) του τροφοδοτικού, το  οποίο θα είναι ενεργό όσο είναι το τροφοδοτικό στην πρίζα και ο  διακόπτης 230V στο ON, χωρίς ON στο πράσινο-μαύρο. Για αυτό θα  χρειαζόταν ένας μικρός step-up converter να παίρνει +5V από το μοβ και -  από ένα μαύρο, δίνοντας στην έξοδό του 12V στο κίτρινο και το μαύρο του  ραδιοCD. Με σβηστό το ραδιοCD μέτρησα 1,3mAmpere, που μου φάνηκε πολύ  λίγο, πάντως σε κάθε περίπτωση θα είναι μικρό και θα είναι αρκετό για να  κρατάει τις μνήμες.
Όμως όταν το ραδιοCD λειτουργεί με αρκετή  ένταση, περνάει περίπου 1,5Α από το κίτρινό του, ενώ από το κόκκινο 0Α  (δεν ξέρω αν σφάλω στις μετρήσεις, δοκίμασα με δύο πολύμετρα), οπότε το  μοβ με τον step-up converter δεν θα είναι αρκετό για σωστή λειτουργία  και μάλλον κάτι από τα δύο θα καεί.

Η ερώτηση είναι η εξής:  Μπορεί στην έξοδο 12V ενός step-up converter να συνδεθεί και ένα  κίτρινο-μαύρο 12V από το τροφοδοτικό, ώστε να αναπληρώνει τα Ampere που  λείπουν σε κανονική λειτουργία του ραδιοCD, ή θα πάθει κάτι;

Η  εναλλακτική λύση είναι να δώσω στο ραδιοCD από ένα τροφοδοτικό οθόνης  VGA 12V 4A, αλλά το είδα να ζεσταίνεται αρκετά μετά από λίγη ώρα  λειτουργίας και λέω να το αποφύγω.

Ευχαριστώ για την υπομονή στο διάβασμα!

----------


## mikemtb

ρυθμισε το step up στα 11.5 και βαλε μια διοδο shottky απο τα 12 του τροφοδοτικού (κοκκινο ραδιου) προς το κίτρινο του ραδιου (εξοδος  step up)

το ρευμα εργασιας του ραδιου ειναι το κιτρινο. το κοκκινο ειναι απλα εντολη άναψε 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A528B μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

vasilis74 (06-05-22)

----------


## Yannissv

Σε αντίστοιχη κατασκευή που έχω φτιάξει, έχω χρησιμοποιήσει (αγορασμένο) τροφοδοτικό 12 βόλτ 5 αμπερ το οποίο έχει συνδεθεί και στο καλώδιο τροφοδοσίας και στο καλώδιο μνήμης βλέπε και το σχέδιο που έβαλε ο συνάδελφος.
Το ραδιοσιντί το ανοίγω και το κλείνω από τον δικό του διακόπτη και όχι από το τροφοδοτικό και έτσι διατηρούνται και οι μνήμες και οι ρυθμίσεις.
Επίσης θα χρειαστεί να συνδέσεις και κεραία στην σχετική υποδοχή χρησιμοποιώντας το κατάλληλο βύσμα. Την κεραία μπορείς να την στηρίξεις στο κουτί της κατασκευής ή αν στην περιοχή σου δεν έχει καλό σήμα να την στηρίξεις σε κάποιο άλλο σημείο. 
Όπως είπαν και οι άλλοι συμφορουμίτες προσοχή στα καλώδια που "βγαίνουν" από το ραδιοσιντί διότι κάθε μάρκα έχει τους δικούς της χρωματισμούς στα καλώδια.
Καλή επιτυχία

----------

vasilis74 (06-05-22)

----------


## vasilis74

> ρυθμισε το step up στα 11.5 και βαλε μια διοδο  shottky απο τα 12 του τροφοδοτικού (κοκκινο ραδιου) προς το κίτρινο του  ραδιου (εξοδος  step up)



Πολύ καλή ιδέα η δίοδος, αλλά αν δεν κάνω λάθος, με δίοδο από κόκκινο ράδιου προς κίτρινο ράδιου εξασφαλίζω ότι δεν θα δίνει το step-up στο κόκκινο ράδιου, οπότε θα είμαι σίγουρος ότι το ράδιο θα μένει σβηστό όταν σβήνω το τροφοδοτικό από τον διακόπτη πράσινο-μαύρο του. Εγώ βέβαια θα σβήνω το ράδιο από το OFF του, οπότε αυτό είναι απλά μία επιπλέον σιγουριά, σωστά;
Μήπως θα πρέπει αφενός να συνδέσω κόκκινο-κίτρινο ράδιου, αλλά να βάλω δίοδο από +12V του step-up προς το κίτρινο ράδιου, ώστε να εξασφαλίσω ότι δεν θα δίνει 12V το τροφοδοτικό στην έξοδο του step-up; Επειδή η κύρια απορία μου είναι αν παθαίνει κάτι το step-up αν πάρει 12V στην έξοδό του. Μήπως επίσης θέλει και 2η δίοδο στο (-) της εξόδου του step-up; Ποτέ δεν σκέφτηκα αν/πως συνδέουμε διόδους στο (-), μήπως πρέπει να συνδεθεί αντίστροφα;
Και τελικά, η όποια δίοδος για πόσα Ampere πρέπει να είναι, ώστε να κρατήσει χρόνια; Θα πρέπει καλύτερα να έχει και επιφάνεια/βίδωμα για ψύξη;
Δεν αμφισβητώ αυτά που λες, απλώς ως μη ειδικός προσπαθώ να λύσω απορίες μου. Και πάλι ευχαριστώ!





> έχω χρησιμοποιήσει (αγορασμένο) τροφοδοτικό 12 βόλτ 5 αμπερ



Ευχαριστώ, αλλά σκοπός μου είναι να χρησιμοποιήσω τροφοδοτικό υπολογιστή που ήδη έχω, να μη βγει τελικά ο κούκος αηδόνι! Εξάλλου είπα ότι δοκίμασα τροφοδοτικό 12V 4A, το οποίο ζεσταίνεται αρκετά και δεν ξέρω τι σταθεροποίηση έχει, οπότε δεν ξέρω τι προκαλεί άνοδο θερμοκρασίας.
Τα υπόλοιπα τα γνωρίζω, αλλά χρήσιμα για όποιον διαβάζει. Και πάλι ευχαριστώ!

----------


## mikemtb

δεν νομίζω να έχει θεμα αλλα κακο δεν κανει. βαλε ακομα μια απο την εξοδο του step up προς το ραδιο

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A528B μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

vasilis74 (06-05-22)

----------


## vasilis74

Αν βρω step-up για πείραμα, μπορεί να το συνδέσω χωρίς το ράδιο και χωρίς διόδους, με κάποιο φορτίο π.χ. λάμπες ή αντιστάσεις, να δω τι θα γίνει και μετά να βάλω και το ράδιο. Ή καλύτερα θα δώσω πρώτα 12V στην έξοδό του, να δω τι γίνεται στην είσοδο ή αν παθαίνει κάτι. Μετά θα δοκιμάσω να δώσω και από τις δύο μεριές. Πάντως αν ξέρει κάποιος ας προειδοποιήσει.
Αυτό επειδή γενικά δεν προσθέτω εξαρτήματα αν δεν είναι απαραίτητα, ώστε να αποφεύγω απώλειες και βλάβες.

----------


## vasilis74

Σύνδεσα αυτό: STEP UP IN 3.2-32V OUT 5-35V 3A στα 5VSB του τροφοδοτικού υπολογιστή, για να ξέρω ότι δεν το αγόρασα χαλασμένο και ρύθμισα την έξοδο στα 11,5V. Μετά σύνδεσα μόνο στην έξοδο του step-up τα 12V του τροφοδοτικού, με το βολτόμετρο στην είσοδο του step-up και μέτρησα μία τάση να αυξάνεται προοδευτικά μέσα σε 2'30" μέχρι τα 597mV και να σταματάει εκεί. Στην αρχή γρήγορη αύξηση και στο τέλος αργή, ίσως αυτό οφείλεται σε πυκνωτή που φορτίζει. Μετά σύνδεσα 5V στην είσοδο και 12V στην έξοδο και δεν παρατήρησα θερμότητα πουθενά ούτε αστάθεια στην τάση, δεν ξέρω σε βάθος χρόνου αν προκαλείται βλάβη ή τίποτα χειρότερο.  Σίγουρα θα μπει ασφάλεια στην είσοδο.
 Σκέφτηκα ίσως αργότερα να βάλω την δίοδο από κόκκινο προς κίτρινο του ράδιου που είπε ο @mikemtb παραπάνω, απ' ότι κατάλαβα για να σβήνει το ράδιο όταν σβήνω το τροφοδοτικό από πράσινο-μαύρο, αλλά και τις διόδους που είπα σε + και - της εξόδου του step-up.
Αλλά τώρα νομίζω ότι το σημαντικότερο είναι να μην περνάει το ρεύμα εργασίας του ράδιου από το step-up, και το μόνο που μπορώ να σκεφτώ είναι να περάσω το + και - της εξόδου του step-up από τις κλειστές επαφές (NC) ενός ΡΕΛΕ 5V 2 ΕΠΑΦΩΝ 5A F1CA005V που οπλίζει από το τα 5V (όχι 5VSB), ώστε μόλις ανάβω το τροφοδοτικό από πράσινο-μαύρο να απομονώνεται το step-up από τα 12V εργασίας του ραδιοφώνου. Επιπλέον με το ρελέ δεν υπάρχει ανάγκη για διόδους στην έξοδο του step-up, έτσι λύνονται δύο προβλήματα και αποφεύγονται οι ταρζανιές!
Ίσως όλα αυτά να φαίνονται υπερβολικά, αλλά έχω κι άλλες συσκευές και φορτιστές 12V και 5V που λειτουργούν ταυτόχρονα, οπότε το τροφοδοτικό υπολογιστή για κάποιες ώρες χρήση να είναι καλύτερο από τώρα με τόσα τροφοδοτικά σε πολύπριζα.
Παρατηρήσεις και προειδοποιήσεις ευπρόσδεκτες!

----------

